
Most common way for bug reports to open source software projects to be closed - luu
http://www.jwz.org/doc/cadt.html
======
JoeAltmaier
SO where's the 'open regression test' database kept? The name reveals the
critical fault: its just open source, not open project planning, or open
integration testing, or open anything that matters.

Anybody can write broken code. Worthwhile code meets SOME standard.

